# Schweißer mit Fahrrad know how gesucht



## Insomnia- (7. August 2014)

Suche jemanden der fähig ist mir eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme an mein marino zu schweißen.
Und nein Marino ist keine Option


----------



## chumbajk1 (7. August 2014)

wo kommst du denn her?bzw in welchem radius?es gibt ein paar motorrad - rahmenbauer,die sowas erledigen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. August 2014)

Hier in Halle gibt es Zonenschein. Die können so etwas sicher auch. Ich kann ja mal fragen und wenn du willst, das Ganze für dich erledigen. Schickst mir den Rahmen, ich bring ihn hin und schick ihn dir wieder zurück. Es sollte aber auch direkt gehen glaub ich.


----------



## Insomnia- (8. August 2014)

Wäre cool wenn du mal nachfragst.
Stahl rahmen isses


----------



## dibo81 (8. August 2014)

Bauen die auch komplett? Suche nen Rahmenbauer der für seine Rahmen nicht gleich über 1000€ verlangt... Danke


----------



## family-biker (8. August 2014)

also ich würde mal sagen,wenn du das für unter 200.- geschweisst bekommst war der rahmen mal ein echtes schnäppchen


----------



## dibo81 (8. August 2014)

Ja ist klar Peter (ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst  nur bekomme ich bei/von Marino keine Antwort...


----------



## family-biker (8. August 2014)

[email protected]

und eigentlich wollt ich dem elias nen joke vor'n latz knallen hahaha


----------



## Insomnia- (9. August 2014)

Dachte auch eher das hier im.forum einer ist der mir das hindeichseld. Werde da keine investition machen


----------



## erwinosius (9. August 2014)

Also ich habe beides von dir angefragte.

Allerdings ist die Sache nicht so einfach:
Erstens braucht man die Aufnahme selbst(Frästeil).
Dann muss die Aufnahme aus dem gleichen Stahl sein die der Rahmen(zumindest einem ähnlichen, bzw miteinander verschweißbarem)
Dann muss man wissen aus welchem Stahl der Rahmen ist. 
Dann braucht man den richtigen Zusatzwerkstoff (normal nicht in Kleingebinden erhältlich)
Dann braucht man eine Vorrichtung um die Aufnahme ordentlich am Rahmen anzuschweißen.

Soweit zu den Bedenken.

Man kann das ganze natürlich auch ein bisschen mehr Ghettostyle machen und einfach nen Stahlklotz an den Rahmen schweißen (nen Schweißdraht für CROMO hab ich sogar hier) und es drauf anlegen. Kann dann trotzdem halten. Rainer hat das ja schonmal vorgemacht.

Und Gewährleistung gibts da eh keine.

Und ich denke nicht das Zonenschein Stahlrahmen schweißt und dann als Fachwerkstatt da an irgendwelchen Chinarahmen rumbrutzelt. Genauso werden richtige Rahmenbauer da sehr vorsichtig sein.

Ich würde dir eventuell helfen die Aufnahme anzuschweißen, aber es sind vorher schon noch ein paar Sachen zu klären.

Soweit

Gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (9. August 2014)

ist 41crmo4, soweit ich weiss.

also werkstoffkennziffer 1.7223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (9. August 2014)

1. Postmount-Maße habe ich, falls das seltsamerweise beim Fahrradbauer nicht rumliegt.
2. Ich habe bei Zonenschein schon V-Sockel schweißen lassen, machen die unkompliziert.
3. Das Frästeil in Stahl wird wahrscheinlich lustiger. Einhorn hatte mal glaub ich nen Stahlrahmen mit Postmount.


----------



## manurie (10. August 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Dachte auch eher das hier im.forum einer ist der mir das hindeichseld. Werde da keine investition machen


Hast du denn die passende Scheibenbremsaufnahme schon? IS2000 ist da am einfachsten zu händeln, sowas kann man auch relativ einfach aus einem Flachstahl herstellen.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. August 2014)

Wow ihr seht das sehr professionell. 
Dachte eher an jemanden hier aus dem forum der mir da nen flachstahl drann hämmert, ich den runter feile und zwei Löcher rein bohre.
Sehe das eig recht entspannt


----------



## jjtr (10. August 2014)

Ich geh mal auch davon aus, dass das beim Vorwärtsbremsen erstmal anreißt, und rückwärts mit Wucht ist ja meist eh nicht hoch dann.
Mit IS sollte das frei Hand gehen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. August 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wow ihr seht das sehr professionell.
> Dachte eher an jemanden hier aus dem forum der mir da nen flachstahl drann hämmert, ich den runter feile und zwei Löcher rein bohre.
> Sehe das eig recht entspannt




Trotzdem eine kleine Pic-Doku nicht vergessen, bitte!


----------



## Insomnia- (10. August 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Ich geh mal auch davon aus, dass das beim Vorwärtsbremsen erstmal anreißt, und rückwärts mit Wucht ist ja meist eh nicht hoch dann.
> Mit IS sollte das frei Hand gehen.


Is war angedacht. Wie gesagt
Flachstahl drauf braten die aussparung feilen und Löcher durch. Schrauben rein und Bingo.  die aufnahme bzw der flachstahl kann ja ruhig lang sein um ne ordentliche naht und Abstützung zu bieten das Gewicht ist mir egal.
Sollte halten denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (10. August 2014)

In welcher Region wohnst du?


----------



## Insomnia- (10. August 2014)

Nrw


----------



## manurie (10. August 2014)

Ich auch, aber die Firma wo ich ne Wig-Maschine zur Verfügung habe ist im Saarland. Ich hätte dir gerne geholfen, ich kann sowas auch bzw. ich hab sowas Ähnliches auch schon gemacht.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44059

Son Stück Flach hätten wir schon brauchbar angebracht und irgendwo auf PC habe ich noch den Standard für IS2000 drauf.

Das brauchst du, das Teil hab ich mal angefertigt:


----------



## Duffman (10. August 2014)

*eine IS 2000 Scheibenbremsaufnahme kann man sich bei http://www.reset-racing.de/ kaufen 14 euro und ein paar zerhackte oder bei http://shop.totembikes.com/ aber die sind momentan im Umzug*


----------



## erwinosius (10. August 2014)

Wenn du das so entspannt siehst kann ich dir schon nen Flachstahl da hinbraten. Wäre die Überlegung ob man vorher die Aufnahme lasern lassen will, oder ob du hinterher feilen und bohren willst


----------



## Insomnia- (10. August 2014)

Wenn du lasern kannst dann lasern wir das aus


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. August 2014)

Ruf doch einfach mal selbst bei Zonenschein an*. Wenn es geht, ist mein obiges Angebot noch aktuell. 


*Da ich nix über den Rahmen weiß, kann ich die auch nur fragen ob sie es bei einem Stahlrahmen machen können.


----------



## erwinosius (12. August 2014)

Soweit. Mann müsste jetzt nur Winkel und Abstand zum Ausfallende wissen damit die Bremse zum Schluss auch passt. (Evtl schräge Bremsaufnahme!)


----------



## Insomnia- (12. August 2014)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Soweit. Mann müsste jetzt nur Winkel und Abstand zum Ausfallende wissen damit die Bremse zum Schluss auch passt. (Evtl schräge Bremsaufnahme!)


und wie finden wir das heraus ^^
anpunkten felge rein, dengeln. Naht drauf


----------



## family-biker (12. August 2014)

eher disc laufrad rein,aufnahme mit bremssattel dranhalten und messen,dann anpunkten und naht drauf oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (12. August 2014)

das setzt soviel geduld voraus


----------



## erwinosius (12. August 2014)

Also ich denke auch dass das geschickteste ist das Ganze inklusive Bremse zu schweißen. So hat man grob die Maße und die Abstände...
Werde mal schaun wie unser Laser derzeit so ausgelastet ist.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (12. August 2014)




----------



## der absolute tr (14. August 2014)

Hi,
also ich hatte mir zum anschweißen der Aufnahme damals eine kleine Vorrichtung gebaut http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1388666 , die Maße für den Abstand vom Ausfallende kann man einfach googlen.

Die IS2000 Aufnahme hatte ich fertig gefräst gekauft.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## chumbajk1 (14. August 2014)

traut sich jemand hier zu,ein steuerrohr an einen rahmen zu schweißen,6061alu?(über garantien brauchen wir natürlich nicht reden)es geht nur darum,ob jemans das material gut und sicher schweißen kann,wandstärken sind sehr dick,alter downhill hobel der restauriert wird

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## family-biker (14. August 2014)

der absolute tr schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hatte mir zum anschweißen der Aufnahme damals eine kleine Vorrichtung gebaut http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1388666 , die Maße für den Abstand vom Ausfallende kann man einfach googlen.
> 
> Die IS2000 Aufnahme hatte ich fertig gefräst gekauft.
> ...



genial,liess quasi keinen verzug zu,so massiv wie das anscheinend war,oder?


----------



## der absolute tr (15. August 2014)

Hi,
jo das ist ne 10mm Aluplatte an einer 16mm Gewindestange die zwischen die Ausfallenden geschraubt ist. Verzug gab es keine, ich musste hinterher nichts plan fräsen die Bremse sitzt super.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## erwinosius (29. August 2014)

Also die Ausfallenden sind schon seit einer Woche fertig, der Laserman hats mir nur nicht verraten.
Da ich Sie heute aber in der Arbeit liegen hab lassen, kann ich euch kein Bild davon zeigen.

Dann muss jetzt nur noch der Rahmen zu mir.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (29. August 2014)

Adresse per Pn bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (29. August 2014)




----------



## erwinosius (5. September 2014)

Teile sind da.

Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen......


----------



## Insomnia- (5. September 2014)

Aaalllter..... Morgen früh gehts zur Post!


----------



## erwinosius (9. September 2014)

Allerdings habe ich keine Bremse zur Verfügung um das entsprechend Auszurichten. Ich werde dafür nicht mein Rad auseinanderbauen. Außerdem hat meine Hope Bremse nen 180er Zylinder. Das wird für dich dann nicht passen.

@Insomania: Bitte Bremse nachliefern und die Abstandshülsen und Scheiben für die Hinterradbefestigung.

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (9. September 2014)

....gut dass der rahmen aus peru ist,oder?wär der in der EU vertrieben worden wäre er "bis zur vollständigen bezahlung eigentum" des herstellers...


----------



## Insomnia- (10. September 2014)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaas?! Ich bin mir sicher ich hab meine bb7 mitgeschickt!


Ich geh aauf die suche und schicke was nach


Peter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ....gut dass der rahmen aus peru ist,oder?wär der in der EU vertrieben worden wäre er "bis zur vollständigen bezahlung eigentum" des herstellers...





Insomnia- schrieb:


> Peter...


----------



## family-biker (10. September 2014)

haha^


----------



## erwinosius (12. September 2014)

Aaaa. Nach einem kurzen Hinweise hat sich dann doch ein BB7 Nehmerzylinder in einer Ecke des Kartons versteckt. Ja so ist das wenn man sich nicht vorstellen kann dass man für so ne Aktion seine Bremse auseinanderbaut, weil man selbst nur hydraulisch fährt. 
Hab ne komplette Bremse mit Zylinder erwartet.....
Weiter gehts aber erst nächste Woche. Mal sehen wie sich der Peruianer schweißen lässt.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (12. September 2014)

Dürfte trotzdem heut noch ne bb5 bei dir eintrudeln:')


----------



## erwinosius (15. September 2014)

soo fertig..
lackieren darfst du es selber....


----------



## Insomnia- (15. September 2014)

Die 2 Jahre Garantie beginnen dann zum Empfangstermin oder?
Vielen Dank schonmal!
Ich freu mich!


----------



## family-biker (15. September 2014)

Alter Schwede,Elektrodengeschweisst?


----------



## erwinosius (16. September 2014)

> Elektrodengeschweisst?



wie kommst du denn da drauf? Nur weil außenrum der Lack weggebrannt ist? Die Naht ist leider so dunkel, weil der Spalt recht groß war, da die Aufnahme im Grenzbereich angeschweißt werden muss. Dafür (und dafür dass ich das mal schnell zwischendurch gemacht hab) ists recht gut geworden.....
Natürlich mit WIG geschweißt.

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (16. September 2014)

ssah so aus wegen der schmauchspuren,sorry


----------



## Hoffes (16. September 2014)

die naht ist echt ganz gut ist verdammt schwer bei so sachen wunderschöne nähte zu ziehen 

ich hätte durchgeschweißt oder beide nähte gleich lang gemacht aber sonst passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (16. September 2014)

Hast du von innen gegen geschweißt 
*erwinosius*


----------



## DanielW2 (16. September 2014)

erwinosius schrieb:


> soo fertig..
> lackieren darfst du es selber....


Mal so ne Frage, ist das den auch gerade? (Verzug)


----------



## erwinosius (17. September 2014)

100%ig gefällt mir das so auch nicht.
Ich wollte möglichst wenig schweißen aber musste unten so ein weites Stück schweißen da dort der Spalt sehr groß wurde.
Verzug hält sich in Grenzen, da ich erst geheftet habe, dann gegenläufig die kleine Kehlnaht und nachfolgend wie große Kehlnaht geschweißt habe.
Sollte aber eh keinen so großen Einfluss haben, da er es anscheinend eh mit Konusscheiben fährt.
Und das ganze durfte eh nicht so schön werden, da es ja zum Rest vom Rad und den Schweißnähten dort passen muss!!!

Worüber ich mir eher noch Gedanken gemacht habe, sind die horizontalen Ausfallenden. Wie stelle ich sicher dass die Bremse an der richtigen Positition bei der richtigen Kettenlänge ist?

Naja darf sich insomania selbst überlegen. Rad ist wieder verpackt und wird die Tage zur Post gehen.


gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (17. September 2014)

Verzug pipapo der ganze Rahmen ist krumm und schief. Werde wohl heatsink kettenspanner fahren um auf ne stramme kette zu kommen dann passt das schon


----------



## koxxdriver (20. September 2014)

Was da los mit der Endkraterpore und dem Einbrand an der Aufnahme. Aber sicherlich nicht die besten Bedingugen um zu Schweißen.


----------



## erwinosius (20. September 2014)

Das ist keine Endkraterpore. Das ist nur ein Schlackerest wegen der Farbe. Und was meinst du mit Einbrand? Kerben am Übergang gibt es keine.
Aber wie du sagst, waren nicht die besten Schweißbesdingungen. Gerade weil 5mm Aufnahme auf 1mm Blech.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (21. September 2014)

Wenns nicht halten sollte erfahrt ihr es im broken-parts oder im Verletzungs thread


----------

